# How to get PR to Canada from india



## bharathm (Nov 29, 2013)

Hi, can any one help regards canada PR with full information

Thanks in advance, please help me how to apply through online, what need for that.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Here you go:

Let me google that for you


----------



## ayan05 (Apr 18, 2014)

Well i need a study visa as an international student. Once i have a four year degree, i have a chance to apply for PR. But No guarantees.


----------

